# Autosleeper Executive



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

I have had to replace the large side window, which was cracked. I could only buy a complete replacement unit, ie window and frame. I have not used the frame so it is available for a small sum. 

It is an authentic A/S replacement, white in colour, complete with frame to window rubber seal and catches.

The postage costs would be quite expensive so collection will be preferred.

PM me if you are interested.

Mark


----------



## 116604 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Autosleeper seals*

I have noticed that your location is Carlisle and wonder where you got the complete set for your side window?

I am looking for new window seals for our aged Autosleeper Legend GL.

Bridget Mary


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Bridget Mary,

I sourced the window from A/S, If I remember correctly the whole window (frame and glass) was about £80.00. As I only needed the glass I fitted this into the existing frame (you cannot buy the glass, only the complete unit).

I have however replaced the body-to-window seal in another of the windows myself, the butyl seal was sourced from A/S for approx £5.00. After several phone calls to A/S technical dept I finished the job in about 5 hours!! 

If I can be of any help please let me know.

Regards

Mark


----------



## conrad (Apr 11, 2010)

*seals ..gasket*

I read your message with interest. I have a ford flair autosleeper on which the window seals are a bit worn..on the side windows...is there anywhere that you know where i could buy new seals? Its a good old van and i'm trying to give it a makeover.
Many thanks for any help
Steve Kelly


----------

